# "Context" or h2h/firearms cross training



## loki09789 (Mar 29, 2004)

What types of "context" cross-training do you use/recommend for Self Defense based training to either respond with/to a firearm?

I.E.  Teller Drill that freeforms into either h2h or firearm defensive response based on how quickly you can respond to the attacker.


----------

